# ATI Catalyst Control Center und Treiber Problem



## >ExX< (18. Juli 2010)

Hi,
Ich habe heute mal versucht nen neuen Treiber zu installieren, aber irgendwie funktioniert der nich, warum auch immer(habe übrigends schon öfters mal versucht nen neuen Treiber zu installieren-erfolglos)

Der ist immer abgestürzt der Treiber---> nochmal installiert
Aber der funktioniert trotzdem nich.

Dann hab ich mir gedacht, machste einfach System Wiederherstellung und fertig.
Bringt nix, da immer die Fehlermeldung kommt dass die Wiederherstellung nicht erfolgreich war.

Asus Laptop
Habe eine ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570
Windows Vista 32 bit.

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?
Kann im Moment nur mit der Auflösung von 1024x786 arbeiten und der Mauszeiger ruckelt derbe.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. Juli 2010)

Sicher das du einen Treiber hast der für die Mobility Variante funktioniert ?
Hast du schon mal mit Driver Cleaner versucht die Reste zu löschen vor einem neuen Versuch ?


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juli 2010)

Hi, danke für die Schnelle Antwort!

Also ich hab auf der Seite von AMD gedownloadet, und da war meine Karte aufgelistet, von daher wird er wohl passend sein^^
Dann werde ich Driver Cleaner mal ausprobieren


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. Juli 2010)

Den driver cleaner im abgesicherten Modus ausführen , wenn du beim nächsten Bootvorgang kein Bild mehr bekommst dann versuch mal den Treiber im abgesicherten Modus zu installieren. Hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt ersmal das CCC deinstalliert, dann alle Reste per Driver Cleaner  entfernt.
Dann hab ich den Pc mal neu gestartet, aber ich kann das CCC einfach nicht starten.

Wie geht das denn mit dem abgesicherten Modus?
Oder bringt das überhaupt was wenn es eh schon nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. Juli 2010)

Hast du den Driver Cleaner im abgesicherten Modus ausgeführt ? (Starten des Computers im abgesicherten Modus)
Das ist wichtig weil dann keine Treiber mitgeladen werden und man nur so wirklich alles wegbekommt.

Einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert. 

Kommt eine Fehlermeldung wenn du das CCC starten willst ?


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juli 2010)

Ne, wenn ich Doppelklick drauf mache passiert gar nix, genauso ist es wenn ich Rechtsklick drauf mache und auf "als Administrator ausführen" drücke...........passiert einfach gar nix


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. Juli 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ne, wenn ich Doppelklick drauf mache passiert gar nix, genauso ist es wenn ich Rechtsklick drauf mache und auf "als Administrator ausführen" drücke...........passiert einfach gar nix



Öffnet sich denn der Prozess ? Also im Task-Manager ? 
Eventuell musst du nur ein wenig warten.


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juli 2010)

Im Taskmanager steht bei Beschreibung "Catalyst Control Centre: Host Application"
Also ausgeführt wird es anscheinend


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. Juli 2010)

Das steht aber unter Dienste oder ? Es müsste auch einen Prozess geben der gestartet wird.


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juli 2010)

Also bei Dienste steht nur "Ati External Event Utility"  Das "CCC" hab ich nur bei Prozesse gefunden


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. Juli 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Also bei Dienste steht nur "Ati External Event Utility"  Das "CCC" hab ich nur bei Prozesse gefunden



Hast du schon mal ein bisschen gewartet ?

Es gibt anscheinend eine Alternative zum Driver Cleaner : Windows XP Catalyst Control Center startet nicht
Eventuell hilft das auch bei dir


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab mehrere Minuten gewarte, dürfte also ausreichen 
Mit dem Programm werde ich es morgen mal probieren, aber scheint wohl am Treiber zu liegen, da es bei dem Beispiel auch der 10.6 war


----------



## >ExX< (19. Juli 2010)

So, hab alles mach Anleitung gemacht, kein Unterschied zu vorher.
Wenn ich Rechtsklick auf den Desktop mache, erscheint das Menü mit dem Catalyst Control Center Zeile, aber wenn ich drauf drücke passiert einfach nix, im Taskmanager kommt bei Prozesse und Dienste genau das selbe wie gestern 

Edit:
Hab jetzt mal im Internet geguckt, und da hat jemand gesagt dass meistens auch ne Treiber CD mitgeliefert wird
CD ins Laufwerk installiert und läuft^^
Jetzt bin ich aber froh 

Aber auf jeden Fall vielen Dank Mastermaisi777


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Juli 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Edit:
> Hab jetzt mal im Internet geguckt, und da hat jemand gesagt dass meistens auch ne Treiber CD mitgeliefert wird
> CD ins Laufwerk installiert und läuft^^



Auf sowas wär ich nie gekommen , das ist zu einfach 

Naja hauptsache es läuft jetzt ^^


----------



## >ExX< (19. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich weis^^
Manchmal übertreffe ich mich selbst mit dem Denken................wenn du verstehst wie ich das meine 


Edit:
Aber wieso läuft einfach kein einziger Treiber den ich vom Inet hab?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Juli 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber wieso läuft einfach kein einziger Treiber den ich vom Inet hab?



Kannst du eventuell nur einen Teil des Treibers installieren ? Also das CCC übernehmen und nur den Rest updaten .
Aber keine Ahnung ob das geht , hatte schon ewig keine ATI/AMD GPU mehr


----------



## >ExX< (19. Juli 2010)

Gibts denn bei NVidia Grakas auch so viele Treiber probleme?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Juli 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Gibts denn bei NVidia Grakas auch so viele Treiber probleme?



Also bei meiner Desktop GTX 260 hab ich noch nie ein Problem mit dem Treiber gehabt. Generell hab ich mit Nvidia fast keine Probleme bei Spielen oder mit Bluescreens. Bei AMD/ATI war genau das der Fall. Deswegen werde ich auch bei Nvidia bleiben.
Aber in einem Notebook kann man ja leider schlecht den Grafikchip wechseln


----------



## >ExX< (19. Juli 2010)

Ja, wird wohl nich so gut sein wenn man das versucht^^
Vielleicht is mein Notebook auch schuld, weil es hat eine Onboard HD 3200 und halt ne zusätzliche HD 4570 und bei der Kombination gibt es sehr viele Probleme wegen Treiber und so..............
Hab gerade mal CoD 4 gezockt ..........auf niedrigen Details gerade so spielbar, aber trotzdem noch öfters mal  ruckelig


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Juli 2010)

Kann gut sein das man Spezialtreiber dafür braucht.

Zum Spielen wird das Notebook hoffentlich nicht gedacht sein


----------



## amdintel (20. Juli 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja, wird wohl nich so gut sein wenn man das versucht^^
> Vielleicht is mein Notebook auch schuld, weil es hat eine Onboard HD 3200 und halt ne zusätzliche HD 4570 und bei der Kombination gibt es sehr viele Probleme wegen Treiber und so..............
> Hab gerade mal CoD 4 gezockt ..........auf niedrigen Details gerade so spielbar, aber trotzdem noch öfters mal  ruckelig



da ist weder dein Notebook  schult und auch du nicht,
sondern die Firma *AMD* ist der alleinige Verursacher des Problems 
AMD hat still und heimlich in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion 
die Mobile Unterstützung komplett eingestellt; und verweist dann immer gerne an die Book Hersteller  wo man dann noch ältere Treiber vorfindet als das war zu letzt installiert war, 
des Desktop 10.2 Treiber z.b ging noch für Mobile AMD.

habe genau das gleiche Problem und werde mein Book wohl schnell verkaufen . meine Konsequenz  daraus 
AMD kommt mir nun nicht mehr ins Haus auch beim PC nicht mehr .

besonders ärgerlich ist das für Kunden  die ein s.g. Gamer Book haben  was Neue Treiber braucht, damit eininge Games besser laufen, 
das alles interessiert die Firma AMD/ATI aber  nicht, 
der Support ist das letzte 
nee bei Nvidia hat man diesen Ärger nicht habe noch nichts von
gehört das die das auch so machen werden .

kannst dich ja bei AMD beschwerden 



> To: 	TECH.SUPPORT@AMD.COM
> CC:
> Sent: 	06/21/10 11:58:04
> Subject: 	Treiber lasse sich nicht instalieren


----------



## >ExX< (20. Juli 2010)

Das bedeutet AMD stellt einfach keine Mobile Treiber her?!
Aber warum zeichnen die dann die Treiber als "Mobile Treiber" aus?
Wenn das stimmt ist das ganz schön arm...............
Kunden einfach im Stich lassen ist das letzte was man gebrauchen kann^^
Und der 10.2 ist der letzte funktionierende Mobile Treiber?


@Mastermaisi777
Doch,das Notebook wird zum Spielen benutzt, hatte mir vom ersten Lehrlings-Monatslohn im Oktober nen Läppi gekauft, hatte gedacht  das die Graka stärker ist, weil im Internet stand das man Crysis auf Minimum zocken könnte.
Hab halt keinen anderen Pc, ist auch mein erster^^


----------



## amdintel (20. Juli 2010)

ja kann man so sagen gibt so zu sagen keine 
Neuen Treiber Updats mehr wenn man ein Notebook hat mit 
AMD/ATI Grafik !

obwohl der Chips meines Books bei dem  Neumem AMD/ATI Treiber 
10.6, 10.5, 10.4, 10.3 mit   aufgeführt ist, 
ließ der sich trotzdem nicht installieren ,
die alten Treiber 10.1/10.2 z.b. lassen sich alle anstandlos installeren incl cc und Video coder 

also alte Desktop Treiber z.b konnte ich noch Problem los auf meinem Notebook installieren ,
seit kurzen hat AMD das alles aus den Neuen Treibern raus genommen und wie gesagt AMD verweist dann auf die Notebook
Hersteller wo du dann 1 Jahre alte Treiber vorfindest ,
das ist AMD, die Firma AMD vertritt die auffassug das die Notebook Hersteller dafür sorgen müssen , was für dich nun heißt..
du darfst dir jedes Jahr ein Neues Notebook kaufen damit du aktuelle Treiber hast .


----------



## Ezio (20. Juli 2010)

Dafür ist allein der Notebook Hersteller verantwortlich und NICHT AMD!


----------



## amdintel (20. Juli 2010)

^^^^^^^warum plapperst du hier nach?
ich habe gestern für einen Kollegen ein Notebook Neu eingerichtet ,
seins ist 2 1/2 Jahre alt , das hat Intel CPU und Nvidia Grafik,
hatte mir dann von Nvidia die Neuen Mobil Treiber runter geladen 
und das hat alles anstandslos gekappt,
mein Notebook ist erst 1 1/2 Jahre alt und weil es AMD/ATI hat,
gibt es schon heute keinen Neunen Treiber mehr dafür (ATI/AMD) ,
das ist AMD .


----------



## Ezio (20. Juli 2010)

Willst du nur AMD bashen oder was ist der Sinn deiner Beiträge? Nvidia hat auch keine perfekten Treiber, einer hat z.B. Überhitzungen verursacht. Und AMD hat gar keine Treiberunterstützung eingestellt. Wenn die offiziellen Treiber nicht funktionieren, liegt das am Eigendesign vom Notebook-Hersteller und du musst dich eben an den wenden.


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

ich weiß nicht ob dir das lesen hier etwas schwer fällt ?weiter oben habe ich geschrieben 
das ältere von AMD die Vers. 10.2 z.b anstandslos funktionieren und sich auch ohne Probleme installieren ließen auch die Dektop Treiber gingen,
was faselst du da also mit  Eigendesign vom Notebook-Hersteller ?
wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast ist es besser du postet wo anderes !


----------



## bingo88 (21. Juli 2010)

Warum AMD das macht? Jeder Notebookhersteller kann mittels angepasster Treiber zum Beispiel die Hitzeentwicklung der Grafikkarte regulieren. Wenn man jetzt den unmodifizierten Treiber nutzt, werden z. B. die Taktfrequenzen wieder raufgesetzt. Wenn dadurch der Grafikchip überhitzt und kaputt geht, wer hat dann Schuld?! Also mal nicht auf AMD rumhacken, nur weil die sich vor Schadensersatz schützen wollen! Es gab schon 10.000e Diskussionen zu dem Thema und auch irgendwo seitens AMD ein offizielles Statement wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Also wenn du auf einem rumhacken willst, dann nimm deinen Notebookhersteller weil er keine Treiberupdates erlaubt!!!!

Daher lässt sich der neue Treiber nur installieren, wenn AMD das okay des Herstellers hat. Bei mir läuft der 10.6er einwandfrei (siehe Screenshot).


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Jeder Notebookhersteller kann mittels angepasster Treiber zum Beispiel die Hitzeentwicklung der Grafikkarte regulieren.


 häää ? 
 wieso bekommt man da oft keine aktuellen GK Treiber ? 
hallo ?


und wieso funktionieren Desktop Treiber 10.2/3 genau so 
als wenn ich damals die alten Mobil drauf gelassen hätte  



> Wenn man jetzt den unmodifizierten Treiber nutzt, werden z. B. die Taktfrequenzen wieder raufgesetzt. Wenn dadurch der Grafikchip überhitzt und kaputt geht, wer hat dann Schuld?! Also mal nicht auf AMD rumhacken, nur weil die sich vor Schadensersatz schützen wollen! Es gab schon 10.000e Diskussionen zu dem Thema und auch irgendwo seitens AMD ein offizielles Statement wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Also wenn du auf einem rumhacken willst, dann nimm deinen Notebookhersteller weil er keine Treiberupdates erlaubt!!!!



sag mal wer hat dir denn das erzählt bestimmt AMD um eine Ausrede zu haben .
also von den  Akku Laufzeinen meines Books habe ich 120 min
immer  auch mit den alten Notebook Treibern , 
ich habe sogar mit den 10.3 und den 10.6 MB Treibern
einen spezelle Notebook Spar Funktion im CCC , 
wie kommt die denn da auf ein mal rein 
und die Neue Funktion Mobil Funktion im CCC funktionert auch ,
setsam nee ? 

wenn ich das nicht selber ausgiebig selber ausprobiert hätte,
würde ich das nicht schreiben !

dann erkläre  Uns unwissenden dummen Usern  hier doch mal:
wie das auf ein mal kommen kann ?

warum auf ein mal sich *keine Neuen Desktop Treiber* mehr auf dem *Notebook installieren lassen *?
so manch ein andere User hat das Jahre lang so gemacht ohne probleme, 
auf ein mal geht das nicht mehr und *man denkt vielleicht 
das Book sei auf ein mal kaputt "weil es von AMD nämlich keine „Detaillierte Infos“  gibt "*


----------



## bingo88 (21. Juli 2010)

So, jetzt reichts mir aber langsam *grmmml*... ich war jetzt hier Monate lang abwesend und wir hatten davor schon mal über dasselbe Thema diskutiert. Anscheinend willst du das nicht verstehen!

Jeder Hersteller *kann* seine Treiber entweder selbst anpassen oder anpassen lassen. Dann ist der Hersteller für den Treibersupport zuständig und nicht der Anbieter der Hardware. Als Beispiel hier mal der Touchpadtreiber meines Notebooks. Stammt eigentlich von ALPS, wird aber für Dell angepasst!

AMD hat jeden besch... Notebookhersteller gefragt, ob sie mit der Unterstützung der Notebooktreiber einverstanden sind. Wenn deiner dies verneint hat ist das nun mal nicht AMDs Problem! Da musst du dich bei deinem Hersteller beschweren und nicht die Schuld auf AMD schieben!!! Und wenn der Hersteller nur den Standardtreiber nutzt, aber trotzdem die Unterstützung von Updates durch den AMD Treiber untersagt, ist das auch nicht AMDs Problem, verdammte Kacke noch eins!

Nochmal fett zum mitschreiben: *DEIN NOTEBOOKHERSTELLER HAT DIE UNTERSTÜTZUNG DES OFFIZIELLEN TREIBERS AUF ANFRAGE VON AMD HIN VERNEINT, ALSO BEFOLGT AMD NUR DIE WEISUNGEN DES HERSTELLERS!!!* Dell hat das z. B. nicht gemacht, daher kann ich auch den aktuellsten Catalyst nutzen!


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

liegt das an der Hitze heute ?
oder warum willst du das nicht verstehen ?

Intel/Nvidia ist das selbstverständlich das vom Hersteller 
Intel/Nvidia Extra Treiber gibt.
bei AMD/ATI war es bislang so, das  auch die Dektop Treiber 
bei Mobil Notebooks *ohne  Einschränkung funktioniert *und *erst seit kurzen still und heimlich „ohne jeglichen Infos dazu“
die Mobil Unterstützung heimlich raus genommen wurde und offenbar
auch die Mobil Treiber nicht mehr bei allen Neueren Book funktionerender von AMD stammt *.

 was haben wir User davon, wenn es für 1 bis 2 Jahre altes Notebook heute  keine Neuen Treiber mehr gibt?


es ist völlig egal wer nun zuständig ist,

*mit dem Produkt Namen AMD/ATI wurde beim Kauf geworden im
Einverständnis von AMD, also ist AMD auch mit-verantwortlich !

Es ist ein Logo mit der Aufschrift „ATI“ auf dem Notebooks 
angebracht und der ATI Mobil Chip ist keine Kostenlose Beigabe  !

*


----------



## bingo88 (21. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> bei AMD/ATI war es bislang so, das  auch die Dektop Treiber
> bei Mobil Notebooks *ohne  Einschränkung funktioniert *und *erst seit kurzen still und heimlich „ohne jeglichen Infos dazu“
> die Mobil Unterstützung heimlich raus genommen wurde und offenbar
> auch die Mobil Treiber nicht mehr bei allen Neueren Book funktionerender von AMD stammt *.
> ...


1. Ich konnte sehr lange Zeit keinen unmodifizierten Desktop Catalyst auf meinen Notebooks installieren, das klappte erst nachdem der Mobility auf HD4000/5000 umgestellt wurde, daher weiß ich nicht wovon du da redest. Google hat mich dahingegehend auch nach einer kurzen Suche erstmal bestätigt (aka Radeon mobility modder; der wäre ja sonst wohl nicht nötig gewesen, oder???).

2. Von der AMD Website:


> Catalyst Mobility is a notebook reference graphics driver for with limited support for system vendor specific features. Support is available for Windows Vista and Windows 7 to be used at your own risk.
> *The Installation Verification Software will prevent driver download on certain notebook products. **This is to protect against the installing of drivers that may disable features or functionality provided by the system manufacturer.* If unacceptable behavior is experienced using Catalyst Mobility it is recommended to revert back to the driver provided by your system vendor for your specific platform. Please check with your system
> vendor for the most recent drivers for your notebook.
> 
> ...


Da sagt AMD ganz deutlich, was Sache ist, ich weiß also nich in welcher Traumwelt du lebst, dass du das nicht lesen konntest. *Es steht nämlich mit 1,5-fachen Zeilenabstand unübersehbar oberhalb der Seite wo man den Mobility Catalyst runterlädt!!!!*
Hier auch der Link zur Seite, solltest du das wirklich übersehen haben. Außerdem war es öfters in den News, als der erste Treiber dieser Art rauskam, sogar hier bei PCGH. Also von "still und heimlich" kann da überhaupt keine Rede sein!

3. Hat Nvidia das früher genauso gemacht, keine Treiber bereit zu stellen. Da konnte man auch nur die Desktop-Treiber modifizieren. Und support gibt es offiziell auch immer noch keine, heißt bei Problemen trotzdem an den Hersteller wenden!

4. Über die Intel Treiber wollen wir mal nicht reden, wenn du die als Vergleichskriterium nimmst, wundert mich nix mehr. Selten so viele Probleme mit den Grafiktreibern gehabt wie bei der GMX3100 - und ich hab schon einiges gesehn!

5. Wenn in deinem Auto die Lima im Eimer ist, rennst du vermutlich auch nicht zu Bosch und beschwerst dich! Notebooks sind geschlossene Systeme (im Gegensatz zu Desktop-PCs), daher müssen die eigentlichen Hersteller kein Support geben! Bei den meisten Herstellern finden sich auch entsprechende Hinweise. Zum Beispiel bietet IDT für Soundkarten überhaupt keine Treiber zum Download an, da kommst du nur mit nem Herstellerkonto dran bzw. du kannst nur die nehmen, die der Hersteller zur Verfügung stellt!


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

ich verstehe nicht was du da mit runter laden vom AMD Seite und Mobil Treiber faselst ?
ich habe den 3200 HD 

*kein Neuer Treiber  funktioniert auf ein man  mehr .*

AMD schreibt dazu in der AMD Bonus Mail



> ehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihre Serviceanfrage SR-Nr. {ticketno:[xxxxwurde geprüft und aktualisiert.
> 
> ...




*viel bla bla Text Spam und rum gezüze´ä
..Abgespeist mit einem Text Bau Stein,

das ist der gute Services von AMD*

so verärgert man Kunden 
ich werde garantiert nix mehr von AMD kaufen .


.. ganz früher hatte ich mal ein Problem bei sämtlichen NV Treibern unter 98SE, "Muti Monitor" , NV antwortet  damals darauf,
 "der Fehler ist uns Bekannt und wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an einem Update", das übernächste Treiber Update hatte dann diesen Fehler nicht .

Was ich damit sagen will, die Firma AMD/ATI reagiert überhaupt nicht auf anfragen, 
der Support liest nur die 1. Zeile und spamt dann die User mit Text spam dicht !


----------



## bingo88 (21. Juli 2010)

Ich gebe dir bzgl. des Mailsupport jedenfalls Recht, der ist bei AMD dürftig.

Allerdings vermute ich jetzt mal, dass du der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig bist, sonst würdest du die Downloadseite bei AMD verstehen -.-

Da steht unter anderem bei den unterstüzten Karten:


> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3200 Series


Und das es nicht für alle Systeme verfügbar ist:


> The Installation Verification Software will prevent driver download on certain notebook products. This is to protect against the installing of drivers that may disable features or functionality provided by the system manufacturer.


Und darunter folgt dann eine Liste der Hersteller, die der Treiberfreigabe wiedersprochen haben. Soll ich es dir aufmalen oder was?

AMD hat schon ziemlich lange *zwei* Treiber: Einen für Desktop-Karten und einen für Mobilversionen (aka Mobility Catalyst). Wenn du natürlich versuchst, den Desktoptreiber zu installieren, bist du das selbst schuld...


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

ich verwese ma auf das 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2021434-post20.html

hier im diesem Thema 

meim Book hat die gleiche on-bord VGA und Richtung ein Thema dazu gibt es schon von mir .

das ist sehr ärgerlich mit AMD.

aber ich beziehe mich darauf,
 das Nivida/Intel zusätzlich eigenen Treiber Support anbietet , weil die nämlich genau wissen das die OEM Hersteller nicht immer aktuelle bereit stellen wollen,
und alle Note/Netbooks sind OEM !


----------



## bingo88 (21. Juli 2010)

Okay, diese Kombination wird vom Treiber auch nicht unterstüzt, zumindest steht das da.

Mit den aktuellen Nvidia-Treibern habe ich auch keine Probleme, mit den Intel-Treibern hatte ich aber hin und wieder mal Probleme - zumindest wann man irgendeine 3D-Anwendung ausführte...

Der Treibersupport bei Notebooks ist generell eher besch*ssen, wenn ich da so an meine Kisten denke... mit dem Grakatreiber allein ist es ja noch nicht getan, da gibt es ja noch andere ^^


----------



## Ezio (21. Juli 2010)

amdintel du willst es einfach nicht verstehen. Mit dir zu diskutieren ist eh sinnlos und der TE postet hier nicht mehr also bin ich für ein close.


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

was heißt nicht begreift ?
sind wir hier im Kindergarten ?

was gibt es denn da zu begreifen ?
wenn Games z.z wegen alten Treiber nicht richtig funktionieren oder der Video Coder
nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzbar ist wegen alten Treiber ,  wenn man sich zu recht aufregt das man für ein  erst 1 bis 2 Jahre altes Notebook keine Neuen Treiber mehr bekommt weil AMD verbaut ist .

würde sagen schalt erst mal den PC aus 
denkt mal nach was du hier vom Stapel lässt ?

und die Frage die hier gestellt wurde wurde ja nun beantwortet, Neue Treiber laufen nicht und gibt es nicht,  
weil offenbar die Firma  AMD kein Interesse an Hardware Support mehr hat und mehr an den Verkauf von Hardware  interessiert ist 
statt für  Support zu sorgen und die Kunden im Regen stehen lässt, 
denke mal mein Einwand  "wegen  AMD Unzulänglichkeiten ->Support ist da schon gerechtfertigt ?

Da braucht man jetzt auch nicht mehr rüber weiter zu diskutieren ,sei denn einer weiß eine Möglichkeit wie man an Neue funktionieren  Treiber kommt, "von Omega gibt es ja scheinbar auch nichts mehr ?"


----------



## bingo88 (21. Juli 2010)

Jetzt ist hier aber langsam Hackbraten...

Noch einmal groß und langsam zum Mitschreiben

*The Installation Verification Software will prevent driver download on certain notebook products. This is to protect against the installing of drivers that may disable features or functionality provided by the system manufacturer. If unacceptable behavior is experienced using Catalyst Mobility it is recommended to revert back to the driver provided by your system vendor for your specific platform. Please check with your system vendor for the most recent drivers for your notebook.

**The following notebooks are not supported in this release (10.6):*


*Switchable Graphics enabled notebooks using Intel chipsets.*
*Toshiba notebooks (please check with your notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)*
*Sony VAIO notebooks (please check with your notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)*
*Panasonic notebooks (please check with your notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)*
*AMD hat von den dort genannten Herstellern ne Absage erhalten bzgl. des Treibersupports!*

Wenn du Probleme mit Englisch hast, dann sag bitte Bescheid und ich werde das übersetzen!


----------



## Ezio (21. Juli 2010)

OMG du kapierst es noch immer nicht. AMD *KANN* dafür keinen Treibersupport anbieten, da der Notebookhersteller auf ein Eigendesign setzt und daher *ein angepasster Treiber erforderlich ist!*


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

und zum 10 x 
bei den Book Herstellern sind nur veraltete Treiber ! Hallo merken wir es noch ?

wenn man statt AMD ... Nvidia und Intel drin hat gibt es Neue Treiber direkt bei Intel/Nvidia runter laden kann und da ist nicht die rede das man ´sich veraltete Treiber bei den  Book Herstellern runter laden soll.

natürlich habe ich nun daraus gelernt falls ich mir mal wieder ein Neues Book kaufe,
das ich vor dem Kauf darauf achten muss das nicht AMD verbaut ist, weil man dafür keine Neuen Treiber bekommt !
so und ein gutes Gamer Book kostet so 900 1500 € das kauft man sich ja auch nicht jedes Jahr gleich Neu dazu ist das viel zu teuer .


----------



## Ezio (21. Juli 2010)

Nur spammen echt. AMD bietet Mobility-Treiber. Wenn diese nicht laufen, bleibt nur der Hersteller. Musst dich eben mit dem alten Treiber zufrieden geben oder dich *vor dem Kauf* informieren.


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

vor dem Kauf war das noch nicht so ende 2008 ,
da gingen die Treiber auch die vom Desktop ,
ich hätte mir garantiert das nicht gekauft wenn das 
damals schon so betankt  währe , hätte ich z.b. 
was anderes gekauft alleine aus diesem Grund 
das sind so einigen Kunden die AMD nun hat im
regen stehlen lassen !
vielleicht sollte man sich nicht alles gefallen lassen und den Verbraucher Schutz ma einschalten  oder nen Anwalt ?


----------



## Ezio (21. Juli 2010)

ATI Catalyst? Mobility Display Driver

Es gab vor 2009 offiziell gar keinen Treibersupport für Notebooks vom AMD, sondern allein vom NB Hersteller. Erst vor einem Jahr wurden die Mobility Catalyst eingeführt und damit hat sich die Situation deutlich verbessert. Der Desktop Treiber war nie dafür bestimmt, auf einem Notebook verwendet zu werden und es gibt auch keinen Anspruch darauf.


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

so aba der Desktop Treiber "wie oft eigentlich denn noch ?" die Vers, 9.x war das glaube ich ende 2009 läuft ,
wie kommt denn das 
und die Neuen 10.4/5 und 10.6 auf ein mal nicht mehr ?
der 10.2 ist von Anfang 2010 
alle davor Vers. gingen ebenfalls tadellos
jetzt habe ich den gefunden der 9.9 z.b. 
am 11.09.2009 , der läuft auch ganz  normal , den hatte ich mal drauf daher weiß ich das !
so ab der Treiber Vers, 10.3  gibt das auf ein mal nicht mehr. und beim 10.6 geht es auch nicht mehr  .


----------



## Ezio (21. Juli 2010)

10.2 ist Februar 2010 und der Treiber ist keinesfalls für Notebooks geeignet. Dass der läuft, ist höchstwahrscheinlich einem Bug o.ä. geschuldet.

Hast du den Mobility Catalyst UND den Mobility Modder benutzt und funktionieren BEIDE nicht?


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

und wehn interessiert das wenn alles funktionierte ?
die Akku lauf Leistung wurde nicht beeinträchtigt , Energie  Spar Mode hat 
bei Akku und Netz ganz normal funktioniert
und warúm will man einen Neuen Treiber ,
weil z,b, der Video Coder beim Neuem besser ist, oder bei Gamer Books wegen den Games z.b
die Alten Treiber haben u.a. Fehler bei machen Games u.a Siedler mit der Darstellung ...  z.b.
^^^^ Bekannte AMD/ATI Bugs im  Treiber  ..


----------



## >ExX< (21. Juli 2010)

Ich schreib dann auch noch mal was^^
Also da stand ja, dass Umschaltbare Grafikkarten mit Intel Chipsatz nicht unterstützt werden.
Aber soweit ich weis hab ich nen AMD Chipsatz.
Hab dann wie im Internet stand den Mobility Treiber gedownloaded und mit dem Mobility Modder nach Anleitung gemoddet, hat aber nicht funktioniert, auch nicht wenn ich den Treiber "normal" installiert habe.

Hab ja nen ASUS Notebook, dort darf man doch laut AMD die Standart Treiber verwenden oder?


----------



## Ezio (21. Juli 2010)

Öhm die Mobility Treiber musst du nicht modden, die sind sowieso für Notebooks geeignet 
Bei umschaltbarer Grafik sieht die Sache anders aus. Sofern es eine Eigenlösung von Asus ist, bist du auf deren Treiber angewiesen.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Juli 2010)

Ups, ich meine natürlich den normalen Treiber 
Den Desktop Treiber hab ich gemoddet, und den Mobility Treiber hab ich ganz normal installiert.
Aber auf der Seite von AMD steht ja dass Umschaltbare Grakas *mit Intel Chipsatz* nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2010)

war bei mir auch so,

ich hatte zum Schluss den Mobil Treiber download wo der verbaute GK Chips mit  aufgeführt ist HD3200 ,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Treiber ließ "ABER" sich "nicht" installieren 
wo raus auch das CCC nicht ging.

AMD angeschrieben  was dieser Unsinn eigentlich soll?
und von AMD eine Spam Bonus Email als Antwort erhalten
mit bla bla ohne das auf die frage-stellung überhaupt reagiert wurde ? 

vielleicht sollte man eine erneut  Anfrage an AMD richten und diese per Gerichtsvollzieher zustellen lassen   
auf Kosten von AMD, 
weil AMD uud Anfragen nur mit Spam reagiert .
Und falls jetzt wieder diese dolle Geistige Hingebung kommt es sei nur OEM, alle Notebooks sind OEM es gibt keine Notebooks zum selber zusammen bauen .

vielleicht kann uns ma einer der Besser-Wisser  hier im Forum  erklären,  warum der Treiber nicht geht , obwohl doch der GK selbst im Redme.PDF Text mit aufgeführt ist ?
dem Text kann ich nicht entnehmen das der für den 3200 Ser.  nicht ist, genau das Gegenteil steht da  .

andere ältere Desktop Treiber die Vers. 10.2 und vorangegangene Vers. ließen damals problemlos installieren und natürlich hat man vor jeder Installation erst mal die alten Treiber de.installiert

AMD verarscht  uns Kunden  alle ?
ich bin Ex, Kunde von AMD und werde keine Ent- Geräte mehr kaufen wo was von AMD/ATI verbaut ist.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

> AMD verarscht uns Kunden alle ?
> ich bin Ex, Kunde von AMD und werde keine Ent- Geräte mehr kaufen wo was von AMD/ATI verbaut ist.



Und Intel ist da soviel anders?
Sockelchaos, Wettbewerbsverstöße usw...

Ich finde beide Hersteller schenken sich da nix....


----------



## Ezio (22. Juli 2010)

OMG amdintel hast du noch immer nicht kapiert, dass es nicht die Schuld von AMD ist? Es steht ganz klar auf der Downloadseite, welche Produkte nicht unterstützt werden, und des Lesens solltest du mächtig sein 
Und AMD Spam unterstellen so ein Schwachsinn... sie haben dir die einzig mögliche und richtige Antwort gegeben.

Das kann dir übrigens bei Nvidia genau so passieren. Auf manchen Sony Notebooks (mit Nvidia GPU) lassen sich auch nur die Treiber vom Hersteller installieren. Wenn die Notebook-Hersteller vom Referenzdesign abweichen, hat das NICHTS mit dem Grafikchip-Hersteller zutun.
Also bashe lieber deinen Notebook-Hersteller (Sony, Toshiba whatever) anstatt AMD!!!


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> OMG amdintel hast du noch immer nicht kapiert, dass es nicht die Schuld von AMD ist? Es steht ganz klar auf der Downloadseite, welche Produkte nicht unterstützt werden, und des Lesens solltest du mächtig sein
> !!!


was soll es hier zu kapieren geben,
sind wir hier in der Baumschule?
du ignorierst scheinbar mit Absicht die AMD 
Text Files wo drin steht das der Chip doch unterstützt wird .  dieser Text File liegt als pdf dem Mobil Treiber bei !
sag ma arbeitet du für AMD und nimmst  
deshalb jeden  AMD Unzulänglichkeit in Schutz ?

wenn dem so ist... sollte du weniger Zeit in Foren   verschwenden und dich mehr um den Kunden Support kümmern  .


----------



## Papzt (22. Juli 2010)

> sag ma arbeitet du für AMD und nimmst
> deshalb jeden AMD Unzulänglichkeit in Schutz ?


Genau auf so eine Spekulation habe ich ja noch gewartet


----------



## Ezio (22. Juli 2010)

Du ignorierst alle Posts und willst nur AMD schlecht reden. Damit hilfst du dir auch nicht.

Schon mal hier gelesen?


> The following notebooks are not supported in this release:
> Any notebook launched after this driver release.
> Switchable Graphics enabled notebooks using Intel chipsets.
> Toshiba notebooks (please check with your notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)
> ...


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

Wisst ihr, einen Vorteil hat die Aktion hier ja... amdintel bringt uns im Laberthread echt zum lachen... 

btt.

So, ich hab mir den Thread von Anfang an durchgelesen. Ich bin auch der Meinung das es nicht AMD´s Schuld ist... 
Grund: Auf der Downloadseite ist vermerkt welche Produkte supportet werden und welche nicht...
Beim ASUS G73 funzt es doch auch mit dem Treiber....


----------



## Ezio (22. Juli 2010)

Dann ist der Thread wohl erledigt.
@Mods: Bitte closen bevor amdintel wieder mit einer seiner intelligenten Bemerkungen kommt.


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Du ignorierst alle Posts und willst nur AMD schlecht reden. Damit hilfst du dir auch nicht.
> 
> Schon mal hier gelesen?


das wird hier so ein richtiges AMD Fan Thema 
sagt ma kannst du auch nicht lesen ?
oder warum ignoriert du das mit den Text Files 
der aus dem AMD Treiber stammt weiter oben ?

oder ist das von Euch reine Absicht ?
 oder steckt da ein bezahlter Foren Blogger dahinter ? weil nicht reagiert wird genau  so wenn man an AMD schreibt und  mit Spam antwortet ? 
Damit ist garantiert keinem geholfen der leider 
das Problem hat weil leider ein AMD Chip im Gerät ist .

 währe ma interessant hier eurer IP Adressen
im Post zu erfahren   damit man ma die Herkunft  erkennen kann ?


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

Aber das hier spricht nun mal für sich...



> The following notebooks are not supported in this release:
> Any notebook launched after this driver release.
> Switchable Graphics enabled notebooks using Intel chipsets.
> Toshiba notebooks (please check with your notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)
> ...




Da bringt dir deine Text-File auch nix...


----------



## Ezio (22. Juli 2010)

amdintel du kommst jetzt in meine Ignorier-Liste. So viel Inkompetenz ist echt nicht zu fassen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> war bei mir auch so,
> 
> ich hatte zum Schluss den Mobil Treiber download wo der verbaute GK Chips mit  aufgeführt ist HD3200 ,
> 
> ...


Steht doch auch unten aufgeführt dass diese Treiber Version von den Toshiba Notebooks, Sony VAIO Notebooks und Panasonic Notebooks nicht unterstützt wird.
Wende dich an den jeweiligen Notebookhersteller und schau da nach OEM Treiber. Bietet der Hersteller keinen neueren Treiber an, dann heist es abwarten und nicht meckern!

------


amdintel schrieb:


> AMD angeschrieben  was dieser Unsinn eigentlich soll?
> und von AMD eine Spam Bonus Email als Antwort erhalten
> mit bla bla ohne das auf die frage-stellung überhaupt reagiert wurde ?


Man hat dir doch eine korrekte Antwort gegeben. Aus der Mail die du von AMD bekommen hast:


amdintel schrieb:


> > Unsere Grafikkartentreiber sind nur eine Art Bonus zum bestehenden  Angebot an Treibern. *Aufgrund der Tatsache das wir nur die GPU an die  Laptophersteller verkaufen und diese dann sowohl die Hardware (ram,  video bios, taktrate etc) sowie die Treiber daraufhin modifizieren kann  es sehr gut sein das unsere Treiber nicht kompatibel sind mit der  vorhandenen Hardware.
> >
> > Dementsprechend liegt die Treiberentwicklung bei den Laptopherstellern,  diese sollten Sie eventuell einmal kontaktieren bezüglich dieses Themas.*


Also, wo liegt das Problem?

------


amdintel schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man eine erneut  Anfrage an AMD richten und diese per Gerichtsvollzieher zustellen lassen
> auf Kosten von AMD,
> weil AMD uud Anfragen nur mit Spam reagiert .


Der Gerichtsvollzieher wird dich auslachen wenn du ihn mit solch Anliegen belästigst


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Aber das hier spricht nun mal für sich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da heißt doch nur das die OEM Hersteller auch Treiber haben ? da steht aber nix davon das generell keine AMD Mobil Treiber gibt ,
in meiner Liste sind auch welche aufgerührt die recht aktuell sind die 55xx z,b,
 diese leiher mit den OEM Herstellen kann ich bald auch nicht mehr hier hören ,
 wie gesagt die OEM Hersteller zum größtem Teil total veraltet Treiber haben 
wo mit keinem geholfen ist  PUNKT !


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

Für mich heißt das soviel wie: Die Hersteller der NB´s haben keine Orginal-Treiber, sondern modifizierte die auf das NB zugeschnitten sind... zumindest im Mainstreamsektor... 

Im High-End-Sektor sieht es sicher wieder anders aus...


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2010)

was soll denn daran modifiziert sein ?
ein 3200HD ist ein 3200HD ,
MSI/Medion hat auch veraltet s.g. modifiziert GK Treiber und trotzdem kann man die Neuen Aktuellen nehmen vom Hersteller NVidia z,b,


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

Durch etwas Googeln hab ich diese Erklärung hier gefunden...



> Aktuelle Grafiktreiber gibt es zwar regelmäßig für PCs, nicht aber für Notebooks. Der Grund: Die Referenztreiber von AMD/ATI und nVidia enthalten eine Liste aller passenden Grafikchips (GPUs) und im Falle der Treiber für Mobile-Grafikchips auch eine Kennung für den entsprechenden Notebook-Hersteller und -Typ. Fehlen diese Kennungen oder stimmen nicht mit den im Notebook-BIOS hinterlegten überein, bricht die Installation ab.
> 
> Im Endeffekt müssten die Notebook-Hersteller ständig für fast jedes Modell den Referenztreiber von AMD/ATI und nVidia anpassen. Das könnten zwar mit Leichtigkeit auch nVidia und AMD/ATI übernehmen, aber diese Zertifizierungskosten scheuen alle Hersteller. Daher finden Sie in den meisten Fällen auf einem neuen Notebook keine aktuellen Grafiktreiber vor. Neue Versionen gibt es nur sporadisch und meist endet die Unterstützung nach wenigen Monaten



Quelle: Alternative Grafiktreiber für Notebooks - CHIP Online


----------



## bingo88 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich kann immer nur wieder betonen, bei mir läuft es seit dem Erscheinen des ersten offiziellen HD4000er Treibers perfekt (Dell Stuio 15). Und ich habe nur eine Karte (HD4570) und mein Hersteller steht nicht auf der Verbotsliste. Also funktioniert es im Allgemeinen. Ich muss nix modden, einfach nur den Downloader ausführen und es funktioniert so wie es soll.

Und das hat hier auch nix mit bezahlten AMD-Vertretern zu tun, sondern ist eigene Erfahrung! Sowas hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gehört


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich kann immer nur wieder betonen, bei mir läuft es seit dem Erscheinen des ersten offiziellen HD4000er Treibers perfekt (Dell Stuio 15). Und ich habe nur eine Karte (HD4570) und mein Hersteller steht nicht auf der Verbotsliste. Also funktioniert es im Allgemeinen. Ich muss nix modden, einfach nur den Downloader ausführen und es funktioniert so wie es soll.
> 
> Und das hat hier auch nix mit bezahlten AMD-Vertretern zu tun, sondern ist eigene Erfahrung! Sowas hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gehört


 

Das mit dem Treibern ist ja nicht bei jedem Hersteller so... Aber es gibt durchaus welche, die so handeln...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> da heißt doch nur das die OEM Hersteller auch Treiber haben ? da steht aber nix davon das generell keine AMD Mobil Treiber gibt ,


Deswegen steht da auch nicht dass die Notebook-Hersteller aktuelle Treiber haben, sondern nur dass man beim Notebook-Hersteller nach Treiber schauen soll!



amdintel schrieb:


> wie gesagt die OEM Hersteller zum größtem Teil total veraltet Treiber haben
> wo mit keinem geholfen ist  PUNKT !


Und was kann AMD dafür wenn die Notebook-Hersteller keine aktuellen Treiber anbieten?


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Durch etwas Googeln hab ich diese Erklärung hier gefunden...
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Alternative Grafiktreiber für Notebooks - CHIP Online



das ist wenigstens mal eine korrekte Antwort 
auf das Thema hier !

ps komme gleich wieder mit einen Screen... dings da mom


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2010)

Nachhilfe Stunde Notebook Technik :

Desktop Treiber Vers.10.1 auf Notebook 

wer was anderes behauptet soll den Ball lieber flach halten

(die ganz neuen  gehen nicht mehr
aus unerklärlichen Gründen )


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

*Seufz*

*Neue Versionen gibt es nur sporadisch und meist endet die Unterstützung nach wenigen Monaten *


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2010)

und was nirgendwo erwähnt wird und gerne verschwiegen wird.,
die Power Play Funktion ist auf ein mal vorhanden ,
so bald man einfach nur den Neuen SB Treiber installiert ,falls wer das  nach machen will ?


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

Das ist wie bei Roulette...
Die Schwarzen Felder sind Treiber die nicht gehen und die roten Felder sind Treiber die gehen...
Also: Let´s play...


----------



## bingo88 (22. Juli 2010)

1. Desktop-Treiber waren nie dafür gedacht, auf Mobilchips zu funktionieren. Hat bei mir auch nie ohne Modding funktioniert -> Glückwunsch, du hast nen Bug gefunden! (Nvidia: Physix auf Geforce mit ATI-Karte klappte ja auch mal...)

2. Sieht das nach dem 9.10er Catalyst aus. ATI hat seine Mobilpalette mit den 10er umgestellt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. Juli 2010)

Wer installiert sich auch einen Desktop Treiber auf sein Notebook


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2010)

weil im Prinzip ein  Book ON-Bord VGA Chip das gleiche ist auch technisch   , wie ein On-Bord Chip vom Bord,die Spar Funktion macht u.a der Chips. Treiber und habe keine Probleme mit dem Desktop Treiber


----------



## bingo88 (22. Juli 2010)

Wenn du so viel Ahnung davon hast, dann schreib dir doch selbst nen Treiber...

Ich entwerfe die Chips nicht, ich stelle sie auch nicht her, also spekuliere ich  mal nicht über die Unterschiede Desktop-On-Board und Notebook-Chips


----------



## >ExX< (22. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab ja ein ASUS Laptop, also wird der allgemein auch von den AMD Treibern unterstützt richtig?
Dann hab ja 2 Grakas zum umschalten, aber ich hab *keinen* Intelchipsatz!,richtig?
AMD verweist zwar auf die Notebookhersteller aber die Original AMD Treiber müssten doch dann bei mir auch laufen oder?


----------



## Pole78 (23. April 2011)

Hi!
Bräuchte dringend Eure Hilfe. Nach dem ich die neusten Treiber installiert habe geht mein CCC nicht mehr. Er stürzt beim starten mit der Fehlermeldung "Command Line Interface fuktioniert nicht mehr" ab. Auch neu installation von dem vorherigen Treibern half nichts. Da ich an meinem Ferseher einen ca 2cm schwarzen Rand habe brauche ich den CCC um den Overdrive ein zu stellen. 
Betriebssystem Win 7 Enterprise
HD6990

Viele Dank für die Hilfe im Vorraus!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. April 2011)

Mal versucht über "Systemsteuerung"-> "Programme und Funktionen" den ATI Catalyst Installations Manager zu löschen und dann alles neu zu installieren?

Was haben 2cm Rand mit der Overdrivefunktion zu tun?
Overdrive ist zum automatischen übertakten der Karte gedacht.


----------



## Pole78 (23. April 2011)

Sorry natürlich meinte ich den Overscan Modus. Ja ich habe mittlerweile den ATI Installationsmanager ausgeführt und alles deinstalliert. Hinzu habe ich noch das ATI Clean Tool benutzt. Dennoch befindet sich unter Programme ein ATI ORdner. Wenn ich diesen versuche zu löschen kommt eine Meldung dass ein Programm aus diesem Verzeichniss geöffnet ist und es nicht gelöscht werden kann.

Wenn ich auf die rechte Maustaste auf dem Desktop klicke habe ich immer noch als erste Auswahl Möglichkeit das CCC.

Verstehe die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## Pole78 (23. April 2011)

Hat jemand vielleicht Lust sich das ganze mal mit dem TeamViewer an zu schauen?


----------



## Pole78 (23. April 2011)

Ok bin ein Schritt weiter. Unter Task Manager wird nach jedem Neustart immer noch die CCC.exe ausgeführt. Bzw. listet das System sie auf. Obwohl laut Treiber Manager keine Treiber für die Graka installiert sind (ausser der standard VGA TReiber).

Ich kann auch den Prozess beenden und die CCC.exe ist aus dem Tastmanager raus. Dennoch kann ich den ATI Ordner nicht löschen da immer noch laut der Meldung eine Datai ausgeführt wird.

Jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## Pole78 (23. April 2011)

Noch ein Schritt weiter.

Nach einem Neustart habe ich das System im abgesicherten Modus ausgeführt. so wurden die beiden *.Dll Dateien nicht geladen und ich konnte das Verzeichniss löschen.

Allerdings sehe ich bei dem Registry Cleaner dass nach jedem Neustart das System das Control Panel starten möchte und die beiden *.Dll´s sucht.


----------



## Pole78 (23. April 2011)

Bin nach wie vor Ratlos. Ich habe nun noch mals die neuesten AMD Treiber installiert allerdings sehe ich noch nicht mal mehr eine CCC Verknüpfung. Es ist so als ob Alles ohne den CCC installiert worden wäre.

Ich würde mich über eine Hilfestellung freuen denn Alles runter schmeissen und dann Alles neuinstallieren würde ich wirklich ungerne.


----------

